# Ever had a CD collection out of control?



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't keep it - or even get it -organized. I have been trying to organize it in the past couple of weeks, but I have just about given up. I have somewhere around 10,000 classical CDs. I'm always buying more - there are shops that sell them real cheap in Boston and Montreal. And I visit shops just about every time I am in town - which is every week -most times twice to Montreal. 

I built a 10 foot long 6 foot high CD case, but it was full years ago. Then after buying a few hundred more I have to move everything around to get them in alphabetical order in the case. I finally got some plastic bins and put the As and Bs and Ss through Zs in bins. But I don't like that. I am emptying out book shelves and I am going to put CDs in there. Now I have a mess all over the living room and dining room. 

I was talking to a guy in Ottawa a while back and he says he has 20,000. 20,000!! How big is your collection? How do you organize it?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I feel your pain. My collection is about as large, and pretty disorganized, with piles of unfiled CD's in various places.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Radames said:


> I was talking to a guy in Ottawa a while back and he says he has 20,000. 20,000!! How big is your collection? How do you organize it?


I have around 10,000 of them. Although my newer acquisitions are all together, the remainder are all over the place in various drawers and on various shelves. I like it this way. I open a drawer and find all kind of surprises.

If a friend comes over and wants to hear a specific recording, I tell him/her - "no can do; just open a drawer and pick something out".


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm an obsessive orderer of things. I must have my collection filed at least alphabetically by composer. Fortunately, I currently only have about 1200 classical CDs. I lost a sizeable collection some years back at the end of a relationship, and while I have steadily been building a new one, I've been _trying_ to only add the very best recordings and not collect everything. This hasn't always worked out so well, so I've been rather rapidly adding new shelving to accommodate the growth.

I've figured out that I can probably add enough shelving to house another 500 single CDs (fewer if operas or box sets) before I run out of wall. I'm not sure what will happen once that milestone has been reached.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Less than 1000 but growing as can never resist. Log all mine on excel. Have a page per composer, details of recording, orchestra etc, print and put in a file in alphabetical order. Also save to system and flashdrive.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Judith said:


> Less than 1000 but growing as can never resist. Log all mine on excel. Have a page per composer, details of recording, orchestra etc, print and put in a file in alphabetical order. Also save to system and flashdrive.


You and I could never merge our collections.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Being inundated by the encroachment of CDs in one’s space is one reason why some collectors switch over to downloads, even at some sacrifice of sound quality, will start to digitze their library, will turn their attention to the huge library of sounds on YouTube for new content or concerts, or start streaming instead of making compulsive purchases that one might never get to. The cost of space-saving, high-capacity, backup drives has come way down and practically an entire year of 24-hour listening can be put on one drive, by comparison, with a backup drive for safety. There's a pleasure and a relief that the ownership of a deluge of hard copy CDs is no longer required. When objects start owning the owners and the space to live in for doing other things without clutter is diminished, it might be time to consider that one’s overall lifestyle may be out of balance—speaking from my own personal experience. One can still enjoy and be the music. I started by thining out the CDs I knew I no longer wanted or had any real worth, kept my favorites and valuable ones, uploaded the CDs over time on a high-capacity hard drive, and I can now find whatever I want to listen to after freeing up tons of space in my environment. I'm also able to conveniently feed any of this content to my primary sound system. It's nice to have the elbow room again.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm intrigued - 10000 CDs listening for 5 hours/day (!) would take 5-6 years to listen to once.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

We have rooms overflowing with the things!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have all my CDs packed in boxes and plastic storage bins. The plastic bins are great. Get them at Ace Hardware and they are as if they were made for CDs, about 1 foot long inside and exact cross section for jewel cases showing the labels out the sides for easy viewing. They are also stackable. 

Ideally, though, I would like a dedicated listening room with shelving for all my CDs. At least it is all ripped to computer and stored on hard drive ( and backed up) in a way that is easy to access the sets. I only keep a fraction of my collection on my MP3 player, partly because it has limited capacity (about 20 GB total), but it is enough.

After several years of spending money on CDS like a drunken sailor, I have nothing on order, with the last set having arrived yesterday. I also have no idea what I would buy except another Messiah recording perhaps. Nonetheless, I figure I am still under the 1000 CD mark in the poll.

I have maybe two dozen opera DVDs waiting to be watched too. So I shall not be bored for any time soon.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

This level of collecting (or rather obssessive hoarding) seems a little pathological  It would be better to switch to spotify or something like that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

About 10000 classical, about 5000 pop/rock etc. Result of 30+ years collecting.

Yes, it's out of control.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Too poor to expend a lot of disposable income on heaps of CDs, plus too many other hobbies and interests to feed. YouTube also came along at just the right time.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> YouTube also came along at just the right time.


It killed the record industry, and made it impossible for many musicians to make a living. 10,000 CDs is a bit much, but I have around 3000.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

starthrower said:


> It killed the record industry, and made it impossible for many musicians to make a living. 10,000 CDs is a bit much, but I have around 3000.


Yes the bottom has fallen out of the CD market. One problem is they are pretty indestructible if you take care of them - unlike old LPs that wanted renewing from time to time.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Jacck said:


> This level of collecting (or rather obssessive hoarding) seems a little pathological  It would be better to switch to spotify or something like that.


I consider it my personal mission to keep the recording industry afloat.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> I'm intrigued - 10000 CDs listening for 5 hours/day (!) would take 5-6 years to listen to once.


Keep this type of talk out of this thread, please.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I’m more inclined to believe it was digital technology itself that eventually undermined the music industry and not specifically YouTube, though I continue to see what I would consider many flagrant copyright infringements on YouTube. Some will upload entire box sets of music that are still in print and being sold by merchants, and get away with it. It propagates the music but I doubt if it propagates the future of the musicians. When digital content can be transferred so easily and copied so easily the public will take advantage unless the copyright laws are consistently enforced. I believe that the piracy of CDs that started to undermine the music industry had been going on for years before YouTube ever came into being. As a video-sharing service, it officially went online in February 2005. About a year later, Google bought it from the developers for $1.65 billion. Wow.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

4000+, getting out of control, but not quite. Will someone please tell me where my f+++ing CDs of Previn conducting Vaughan Williams have gone?????


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Robert Pickett said:


> 4000+, getting out of control, but not quite. Will someone please tell me where my f+++ing CDs of Previn conducting Vaughan Williams have gone?????


I'm in the process of cataloguing my CD's in alphabetical order per composer, playing them at the same time. After a few years I'm in the middle of the H. After I finished the B, I kept on thinking that I had a Benjamin CD (_Ringed by the flat horizon_). Cannot find it. May have gone AWOL during our move in 2012. Or maybe it accidentally ended up in the pop/rock stacks. Who knows. Still bugs me, even though it was not such a brilliant CD if I recall rightly.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh guys that's some big numbers of CD's you own
Well less than 500 for me, but it slowly grows as inside there is still a collector trying to get out. Must say Spotify has dulled the collectors urges


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I have around 10,000 of them. Although my newer acquisitions are all together, the remainder are all over the place in various drawers and on various shelves. I like it this way. I open a drawer and find all kind of surprises.
> 
> If a friend comes over and wants to hear a specific recording, I tell him/her - "no can do; just open a drawer and pick something out".


Problem is that sometimes I forget what I have and I end up with a duplicate recording. I have about 10 of them now. But at and average of $4 a piece it's not much money.

I could put them in sleeves instead of jewel cases and they would all fit in the 10 by 6 foot case - but then it's really hard to find things. That's why I gave up on the plastic bins.



Larkenfield said:


> Being inundated by the encroachment of CDs in one's space is one reason why some collectors switch over to downloads, even at some sacrifice of sound quality, .


I could not sacrifice sound quality!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Radames said:


> Problem is that sometimes I forget what I have and I end up with a duplicate recording.


I"ve been very lucky concerning duplicates - only two since the 1980's. Then again, maybe I have more and don't even know it.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Jacck said:


> This level of collecting (or rather obssessive hoarding) seems a little pathological  It would be better to switch to spotify or something like that.


Hard to resist buying things in shops. Sometimes you find really interesting things that you didn't know existed - like the Elgar Piano Concerto. How could I not buy THAT??? And when I saw the complete Beethoven Symphony cycle by Bruno Walter for only $10 what could I do?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Yes the bottom has fallen out of the CD market. One problem is they are pretty indestructible if you take care of them - unlike old LPs that wanted renewing from time to time.


The CD killed the cassette market. So for many years I would wander through places like the Princeton Record Exchange, flea markets, and yard sales and pick up cassettes for $1, or 3 for $1, or 5 for $1......


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

If I had 10,000 cds in this house I'd have to live, eat and sleep in the toilet cubicle. I have a separate storage space in the same building, but it has an industrial sewing machine in there. There's a certain joy in digging through stored things and finding a CD you'd forgotten about, but after a certain number is reached most of them are sitting there not being listened to. 

I do have 5000 books though.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Robert Pickett said:


> 4000+, getting out of control, but not quite. Will someone please tell me where my f+++ing CDs of Previn conducting Vaughan Williams have gone?????


I'm playing them right now.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

eugeneonagain said:


> If I had 10,000 cds in this house I'd have to live, eat and sleep in the toilet cubicle. I have a separate storage space in the same building, but it has an industrial swing machine in there. There's a certain joy in digging through stored things and finding a CD you'd forgotten about, but after a certain number is reached most of them are sitting there not being listened to.
> 
> I do have 5000 books though.


Yes my books are chasing me out of my office too!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I went digital with books (in part to free up shelf space for cds).


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> I went digital with books (in part to free up shelf space for cds).


It's one or the other right?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> It's one or the other right?


Brand new invention: the public library!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> Brand new invention: the public library!


True enough. There was a time when I got about 75% of my music from there. Borrowed or sometimes withdrawn stocks of cassettes. I did a stint at the library too, so I had a discount membership.

It's been really downsized at the libraries since the internet bloomed, the only thing I borrow from there now (the music library) are the scores.

When I still lived in Blighty the libraries were free - free to join, free to borrow books at least - but here in NL they charge for everything. The idea of public amenities is defunct.

Anyone here still borrow music from the library?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^I occasionally borrow both CM and rock/pop from our local branch library. I first discovered Martinů hiding out there!. Since we moved into much smaller quarters, the library and YouTube have served admirably as off-the-premises storage for vast quantities of cultural materials formerly stuffed into now-vanished space at home. To again quote some comedian whose name I cannot recall: "Have you seen my seashell collection? I keep it scattered on beaches all over the world!"


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Blancrocher said:


> I went digital with books (in part to free up shelf space for cds).


And I am more attached to physical books than to physical CDs.  Recently I made the difficult decision to get rid of all my jewel cases. I kept the discs - moved 2000 of them to five 400 disc binders - and the booklets, which are stored separately. Box sets I kept as is. All my music has been ripped. I have a relatively small number of downloads as well, and I listen to Tidal.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

My collection went off the rails several years ago. I built shelves to cover an entire wall: 16 ft x 9 ft. At that time I had plenty of space for growth. Then cds began to be sold for nothing from outlets like Berkshire, ebay and such. Now the collection stands at about 12,000. Piles on the floor, in the closet - everywhere. I swear 2018 is going to find this mess rectified! Organized mostly by composer. All operas in a separate area. I know I will never listen to all of them again, but like any collector of anything, it's hard to let go. My biggest weakness is collecting all the recordings I can of works specially dear to me. Do I need 42 versions of Scheherazade? or 24 sets of Beethoven symphonies or virtually every recording ever made of anything by Franz Schmidt? No, no and yes, but I've enjoyed listening to them all. The real problem is what to do when I croak. The kids don't want them, libraries refuse them, and I'm not so sure there will be many people interested in owning the physical disk. Oh well. It's been a thrill collecting them.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> My collection went off the rails several years ago. I built shelves to cover an entire wall: 16 ft x 9 ft. At that time I had plenty of space for growth. Then cds began to be sold for nothing from outlets like Berkshire, ebay and such. Now the collection stands at about 12,000. Piles on the floor, in the closet - everywhere. I swear 2018 is going to find this mess rectified! Organized mostly by composer. All operas in a separate area. I know I will never listen to all of them again, but like any collector of anything, it's hard to let go. My biggest weakness is collecting all the recordings I can of works specially dear to me. Do I need 42 versions of Scheherazade? or 24 sets of Beethoven symphonies or virtually every recording ever made of anything by Franz Schmidt? No, no and yes, but I've enjoyed listening to them all. The real problem is what to do when I croak.


Take them with you.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Jacck said:


> This level of collecting (or rather obssessive hoarding) seems a little pathological


And I thought this would be an upbeat thread, not one grounded in dysfunction.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Take them with you.


lol--with a 12000 disk collection, he'll need a big casket.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Interesting topic -- I really don't know how many I have -- a rough guess would be about 1,000 but along with tons of vinyl and DVDs, there is not much space, but it's definitely not out of control -- yet. I'm not sure I want to count them all. They're all in alphabetical order by artist for the jazz, rock, pop etc and by composer for classical. I tend to make time to listen to a whole bunch on Sundays (usually) with a little time after work -- so everything gets listened to in whole or part eventually. I'll use You Tube for music that I may want to investigate further and downloading for music I want to listen to when travelling.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> lol--with a 12000 disk collection, he'll need a big casket.


Or better still a casket made of classical CDs. Recycling and all that.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> Or better still a casket made of classical CDs. Recycling and all that.


Could build himself a nice little mausoleum with all those disks.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> Could build himself a nice little mausoleum with all those disks.


Better yet. The mausoleum can have a sound system with a CD changer that will play through his entire collection. There will be no hurry to get through it then.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Let's just say, out of control


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

For those who have over 10000 CD's, have you ever thought about selling part of your collection?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

pcnog11 said:


> For those who have over 10000 CD's, have you ever thought about selling part of your collection?


Of course not. My collection is mine. Mine. MINE! It's my.... precious........


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

> Of course not. My collection is mine. Mine. MINE! It's my.... precious........


and when you die, your children will throw it into garbage :lol:


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

The last time I counted, several years ago, I had over 3000 CDs, now I have no idea - in the poll I voted for 4-5 thousand, possibly an underestimate. 

I also use the various alternatives. I occasionally visit my local library; it has a reasonable selection of classical CDs but not very many that I want to borrow, it also has a good music books section. I have a growing collection of downloads - I buy lossless whenever possible. I also subscribe to Spotify and use for reviewing possible purchases or for works I enjoy occasionally but don't want to buy.


----------



## Oakey (Nov 19, 2017)

I have about 2500 CDs (including a few SACDs), 350 or so are classical (counting boxes as 1). But since being a regular visitor here, the latter part has about doubled I think... 
Storage is an issue, I also have a lot of vinyl (non-classical), blurays (movies) and I do not like straming (I use mp3 downloads for traveling though). Most of the CDs are in the living room alphabetized, but a part is in a drawer (the non-essentials, some of which I should get rid of).

















I sold part of my vinyl collection (the non-essentials) but have since bought even more new vinyl records. I did sell all my DVDs though, but like with CDs that market is pretty much dead, so I ended up brining what was left to the charity store.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Better yet. The mausoleum can have a sound system with a CD changer that will play through his entire collection. There will be no hurry to get through it then.


Yes, and the sound system powered by solar energy that would play all your collection until the death of the sun.
Then you would have found out that you should've bought many more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2017)

This is a timely thread for me as I decided a month ago that I've reached saturation point. Not only have I purchased thousands of CDs and hundreds of LPs, I've also made a CD of everything else I've heard, whether it was old record and cassette purchases, or digital downloads. As well as listening to this music, both randomly and in series so nothing is missed, I also found that I was continually generating new interests, such as acid folk and contemporary classical and found that despite my collection much of my serious listening time was spent on YT.

So for me, no more music purchases and no more CDs to be made. I'll happily keep my collection, filed in book shelves, hampers and industrial shelving, but I won't add to it any more.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Tulse said:


> This is a timely thread for me as I decided a month ago that I've reached saturation point. Not only have I purchased thousands of CDs and hundreds of LPs, I've also made a CD of everything else I've heard, whether it was old record and cassette purchases, or digital downloads. As well as listening to this music, both randomly and in series so nothing is missed, I also found that I was continually generating new interests, such as *acid folk* and contemporary classical and found that despite my collection much of my serious listening time was spent on YT.
> 
> So for me, no more music purchases and no more CDs to be made. I'll happily keep my collection, filed in book shelves, hampers and industrial shelving, but I won't add to it any more.


Just curious, what is acid folk?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jacck said:


> and when you die, your children will throw it into garbage :lol:


Wrong. 

We have no children. Also because of that, we could spend large amounts of money on CDs.... :tiphat:


----------



## Oakey (Nov 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Wrong.
> 
> We have no children. Also because of that, we could spend large amounts of money on CDs.... :tiphat:


Same here :lol:
Still I will restrict my buying and spend the next weeks listening.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Wrong.
> 
> We have no children. Also because of that, we could spend large amounts of money on CDs.... :tiphat:


Have it in your will that the music goes to your favorite brick and mortar CD shop for proper sorting and resale. All too easy for treasures to be trashed in the rush of closing out an estate.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't worry. My brother and I have gone through this when my father died. He knows how to handle things.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Acid folk?? I must try it out!!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Reading over these posts I feel that I have finally entered a sane world. My world! Thanks, folks.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I admire those who have a huge collection, can any share you collection intention? What motivates you to collect?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

pcnog11 said:


> I admire those who have a huge collection, can any share you collection intention? What motivates you to collect?


I must admit that part of it is the fun of chasing down performances online, finding the best deal, and hitting the buy button. And then there is the fun of getting all these sets in the mail. That can be more exciting than actually having the set. But my motivation is sometimes to find the perfect performance of a favorite opera (I have over 2 dozen Fidelio sets), or just to have variety so that one does not so easily burn out on a favorite opera from the same recording over and over.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I admire those who have a huge collection, can any share you collection intention? What motivates you to collect?


If you don't have the urge to collect, you will never understand.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Fascinating discussion. I have maybe 6,000+ classical CDs; no way of actually counting, and at least as many LPs: many classical; but mostly thrift store purchases of obsolete "easy listening" from 1950s-70s. A dozen years ago I donated about 4,000 classical LPs to the local library, many unplayed and all carefully preserved after three decades of collecting. I still have the sickening feeling that most wound up trucked to the junk yard-- LPs were "obsolete" at the time.

Most of my "serious" collecting presently is "big box" purchases from Amazon and new singles and sets from a couple mail order firms. A surprising number of purchases now are from donations to the local library. On "bag days" I can stuff 50+ CDs in a plastic bag for five or six dollars. Others I buy at thrift stores. All used CDs must be "near mint" and I am loath to pay more than a dollar for a used CD or fifty cents for an LP.

For a dozen years my wife would not let me listen to classical music (she hates it); however I was permitted to purchase CDs and LPs. The result is most of my collection remains unplayed. I have accepted for several years that it is impossible for me to listen to more than a fraction of my collection in my remaining years. (I'm old.) Yet I continue to collect in full knowledge of the ultimate futility.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

pcnog11 said:


> What motivates you to collect?


Curiosity. Pleasure. Having music that reflects the entire range of human emotion and experience. Possessing beauty on demand. Curiosity, sense of adventure, the exploration of the vast unknown in sound.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

I am a bit concerned about the fact that so many of us use YT without making any payments and also using adblockers. Perhaps the best solution would be to make music copyright free for all and society paying these musicians a salary via the government where necessary. It would have the beneficial effect of by-passing the big corps who hold most of the copyrights, thereby ensuring that money is diverted from faceless financiers to the players and composers themselves.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2017)

Sonata said:


> Acid folk?? I must try it out!!





eljr said:


> Just curious, what is acid folk?


Acid folk came out of the psychedelic music of the sixties. Usually performed with acoustic instruments, it can be quite trippy, weird and atmospheric to a greater or lesser extent. Mostly, it wasn't very successful commercially, and many arists and groups released just an album or two. Indeed, from the Seventies until the start of this century it was pretty obscure and underground. The twenty first century has led to the revival of interest in original artists as well as new ones coming on the scene.

Some examples from back in the day are Vashti Bunyan, The Incredible String Band, The Tree People, Linda Perhacs, Nick Drake and Tim Buckley whilst In the past few years there is Joanna Newsom and Davendra Banhart. There are many more of course, and it is quite fun to listen to this music by these and other artists as there is a great deal of fine musicianship, interesting artist back-stories and some quite different and original sounds.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Larkenfield said:


> Being inundated by the encroachment of CDs in one's space is one reason why some collectors switch over to downloads, even at some sacrifice of sound quality, will start to digitze their library, will turn their attention to the huge library of sounds on YouTube for new content or concerts, or start streaming instead of making compulsive purchases that one might never get to. The cost of space-saving, high-capacity, backup drives has come way down and practically an entire year of 24-hour listening can be put on one drive, by comparison, with a backup drive for safety. There's a pleasure and a relief that the ownership of a deluge of hard copy CDs is no longer required. When objects start owning the owners and the space to live in for doing other things without clutter is diminished, it might be time to consider that one's overall lifestyle may be out of balance-speaking from my own personal experience. One can still enjoy and be the music. I started by thining out the CDs I knew I no longer wanted or had any real worth, kept my favorites and valuable ones, uploaded the CDs over time on a high-capacity hard drive, and I can now find whatever I want to listen to after freeing up tons of space in my environment. I'm also able to conveniently feed any of this content to my primary sound system. It's nice to have the elbow room again.


Two problems here. I should mention that I've been trying this now for a few years as my collection per the title thread is out of control.
The first is how does one organize the downloads? I have several usb sticks filled and it's hard to remember what's where.
The second is that downloading makes one very reliant on the quality of your internet connection. Yesterday I download MTT/SFSO
Berg 3 Orchestral Pieces and there is a mechanical clicking noise throughout. I've downloaded from the same site (Presto) before without incident but I have to try and correct this-what a pain. I don't think I've ever had a defective CD but I've had this issue before with different download sites. And then there are the gaps between tracks.
Otoh sound quality doesn't have to be compromised, if you are doing something better than MP3 quality


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

> I am a bit concerned about the fact that so many of us use YT without making any payments and also using adblockers. Perhaps the best solution would be to make music copyright free for all and society paying these musicians a salary via the government where necessary. It would have the beneficial effect of by-passing the big corps who hold most of the copyrights, thereby ensuring that money is diverted from faceless financiers to the players and composers themselves.


music was always a hard living and most of those composers we revere today worked, lived and died in poverty. In the past musicians always earned money through live performances of their music or through benefactors. This all changed with the invention of recording technology in the 19th century and caused a revolution in the music industry. The commercial model of producing recordings of music, implenting laws to protect it (copyright) and selling it is not that old. But now the modal seems to be crumbling again due to digital revolution. yes, the state should probably sponsor this industry, a least the classical music
but not everything is bad about youtube, it offers a chance to hear musicians that would otherwise completely fade into obscurity and it promotes music. CD recordings are a model of the past. Everything will be digital, now we already have the lossless FLAC technology, streaming in high quality etc.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

got about 6 or 7 cds coming in the mail


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Triplets said:


> Two problems here. I should mention that I've been trying this now for a few years as my collection per the title thread is out of control.
> The first is how does one organize the downloads? I have several usb sticks filled and it's hard to remember what's where.
> The second is that downloading makes one very reliant on the quality of your internet connection. Yesterday I download MTT/SFSO
> Berg 3 Orchestral Pieces and there is a mechanical clicking noise throughout. I've downloaded from the same site (Presto) before without incident but I have to try and correct this-what a pain. I don't think I've ever had a defective CD but I've had this issue before with different download sites. And then there are the gaps between tracks.
> Otoh sound quality doesn't have to be compromised, if you are doing something better than MP3 quality


I haven't done all that many downloads, I count the equivalent of less than 100 discs. I've had several issues in the past - more often with downloads not completing, In my recent experience the download sites have made that quite easy to fix. I've had two defective recordings - in each case the download site had received a defective master. I got the replacement as soon as it became available. But it's true - the number of problems with downloads is much greater than that with CDs. (On the other hand, near instant gratification is neat.)

Storage is not a problem - I have mine as part of my overall music library. I access them through either JRiver or Squeezeboxes. Both of those music servers handle gapless without problem, although if I am using JRiver to cast the music to another player, the other player has to handle gapless as well.


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

1580 classical CDs on the shelves (if I can count them then they're not OOC right?)
~730 rock/jazz/blues/funk CDs on the shelves
~ 200 rock/classical CDRs on CDR spindles
~ 1350 live Grateful Dead CDRs in wallets (all from FLAC)
~ 50 live Grateful Dead CDRs in handmade (by me) boxes
All the Live/Dead is backed up on external HD
LP (all genres) collection is down to ~1000

The CD collection was getting out of hand along with my LP collection.
I pulled about 500 LPs & 200 CDs sold/4sale and what remains is manageable

I get why ppl use electronic media. 
My entire collection could fit on the 2 HDs in that LowePro wallet.
But we like to *have* stuff. Stuff to have/hold for better/worse etc lol
...and liner notes to read on the throne.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

*Ever had a CD collection out of control?*

No. It's organized so I can put my hand on whatever I'm looking for. Discs are all in racks and there's room for more CD racks. I keep a wooden chair in the spare bedroom where the collection is so I can position it in front of one of the racks and then "window shop" if I'm not sure what I want to listen to.

I wish my movie collection was as slicked out as my music collection.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> I admire those who have a huge collection, can any share you collection intention? What motivates you to collect?


[Sorry; never mind.]


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that I am around the 2,000 CD mark and I store most of mine in a special cabinet, but the ones that I don't listen to frequently are on shelves in the family room. 

I have been collecting CDs for years. I've downloaded things digitally before, but it was not the same experience as having a CD that I could physically put into a player and then listen to it while reading the liner notes. I also listened to a lot of music on Spotify, but I stopped because of the above experience. Also, the sound on MP3s is somewhat compressed compared to what comes out of a CD. 

As far as purchasing, I usually buy one box set per month when I notice that the price on Amazon has become relatively low. Sometimes, I'll buy two if there especially good deals. I don't buy singles except when the album itself is exceptional or contains repertoire that I don't already have.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

For me, especially as a lover of opera, it is the absolute necessity of a libretto that dictates against down-loads. This goes also for the extensive liner notes that accompany most classical music CDs. Reading and researching are essential components of the classical music experience. While much can be found on-line, there is all too often nothing replace the background and details pertaining to specific recordings. CDs for me for the immediate future at least. And as we all know - they have never been cheaper to purchase. But I concede, storage space is definitely a problem. In my case though, no pain means no gain.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

agoukass said:


> I'm pretty sure that I am around the 2,000 CD mark and I store most of mine in a special cabinet, but the ones that I don't listen to frequently are on shelves in the family room.
> 
> I have been collecting CDs for years. I've downloaded things digitally before, but it was not the same experience as having a CD that I could physically put into a player and then listen to it while reading the liner notes. I also listened to a lot of music on Spotify, but I stopped because of the above experience. Also, the sound on MP3s is somewhat compressed compared to what comes out of a CD.
> 
> As far as purchasing, I usually buy one box set per month when I notice that the price on Amazon has become relatively low. Sometimes, I'll buy two if there especially good deals. I don't buy singles except when the album itself is exceptional or contains repertoire that I don't already have.


Do you only but box sets that come with liner notes?


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

I think it is around the 3500-4000 range (just classical) and definitely not organized. These large mega box label dumps from of the majors of the last 5 or so years have made it so discs are coming out to around a buck or two from world class performers and not just those relegated to budget labels.

I have a decent memory so I actually know what I have for about 95% of the collection  It would be a bit more unusual to find something I didn't know I had when looking for another disc.

My 2019 goa... no I mean 2020 goal is to get everything ripped and perfectly organized on a large disk attached storage system that automatically backs up to another server plus the cloud.

I was _very_ early to adopt computer based audio when lossless audio was taking off (2003/4?) with either a soundcard or USB digital output going to a separate external DAC, I haven't listened to a physical CD in nearly 20 years. Merging NADAC is what I am currently using, connects to the PC via "ethernet" (Ravenna protocol) and has access to all music on my local network.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I have over 7,000 CD's and there's close to zero organization to it. For me it's always been a matter of "Do I want to listen to music? or "Do I want to organize my CD collection?". There's never been a time when the 2nd option outweighed the 1st, at least not once I reached about 800 discs something like 25 years ago.

Last year I seriously toyed with the idea going completely digital with my collection, converting everything to flac files on a music server but ultimately admitted to myself that the project was just too overwhelming.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have about 450 CDs and perhaps an equivalent amount in downloaded files. Yesterday I was trying to come up with a list of CDs that I wanted to purchase with a gift certificate and came up with .... 1!! I guess that I am a total failure as an obsessive-compulsive collector :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've started wading into the dvd market for opera, though I generally prefer listening on cd. My first steps have been tentative, but I'm sure this will become a psychological and budgetary problem before too long.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> lol--with a 12000 disk collection, he'll need a big casket.


I was thinking maybe a 4TB hard drive enclosure down at his feet? Or a liberal sprinkling of USB drives into the coffin just before the lid closes? Digitalisation in death as in life...



Pugg said:


> Let's just say, out of control


Why am I not surprised to learn this, Pugg? 

My own Classical music CD collection currently stands at about 800 discs, collected over 29 years, which takes up 260 GB of a hard drive, stored as flac files. It's all been ripped except the most recent 25 discs or so, over the past 6 years. I have a further 100 or so bought or acquired as lossless downloads and nearly 200 LPs. The files have been a bit haphazardly backed up between a desktop PC and two external hard drives, though I know there's a slightly different selection stored on the 3 hard drives and it's going to take a lot of time to work out what's where and synchronise it.

My partner would never agree with this observation, but I am actually quite a disciplined CD buyer and try to keep to one new disc a week as far as possible. I seek novelty and rarely buy new performances of works I already have, with the exception of replacing / augmenting LP recordings. I mostly buy what I've heard live or on Spotify or just fancy from the CM press.

I knew I'd be getting CDs for my birthday and at Christmas so didn't order from Presto in those months.

I'm hoping that as a result of this discipline it'll be a while yet before Mrs Vox throws me and my collection out of the house...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm not sure I see the point in having a collection in the thousands, even if one is immortal, or at least living alone with nothing else to do. How many times can an individual disc be played before one shuffles off the proverbial coil?

I do the same with books, if I'm not going to read them again, they're down the charity shop.

Mrs dogen, in contrast, seems to keep _everything_


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm hoping that as a result of this discipline it'll be a while yet before Mrs Vox throws me and my collection out of the house...


Or she could change things up - throw out your collection and sell you to the highest bidder.  You must be worth more than plastic.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Or she could change things up - throw out your collection and sell you to the highest bidder.  You must be worth more than plastic.


You don't know just how close to reality this is! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

TurnaboutVox said:


> You don't know just how close to reality this is! :lol:


We might see you up for grabs on eBay:

One mod, slightly tarnished. May swap for troll. No reasonable offer refused.

:devil:


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

I have about 1100 classical CD's and several hundred more comprising of different types of music. I keep most everything alphabetized by composer and have a couple of storage racks for compilations.
There are some shelves built into a wall where I keep box sets and multi-disc opera recordings in order to save rack space.
Things are beginning to pile up on the book shelves and I am now re-arranging some movable furniture to make more room. 
However, my collecting has slowed down quite a bit over the past couple of years. For instance, I purchased fewer CD's over the last year than I can remember in previous years. I go online for music more often these days and this seems to somewhat quench the collecting bug. I guess one could say that I am a slowly recovering collectaholic. Oftentimes I will hear a recording online that I would have just gone out and bought a few years ago, and realize that I would not have needed it on my shelves. 
There are too many other things in life that require time and money, so in this sense I think I have become more practical in regards to my fondness for collecting. I still give in occasionally and hunt for recordings that interest me. I find that I enjoy it more by doing it less frequently. I have let go of some recordings by trading and such, but I do not enjoy this process. I end up feeling stressed out and spiritually deflated. It would give me much more of a lift to just give a wonderful recording to someone whom I know will appreciate it.

Edit: After posting I did a quick count of what I have on racks and shelves. I did not take in to account all of the multi-disc sets that have accumulated over time and this factor raises the count considerably. Not to mention opera recordings that I previously counted as one unit. And so, without doing a thorough (and fairly pointless) count I would estimate it to be at about 1100.
I have traded away a hundred or so over time. I'm not including vinyl and cassettes. Some of these are stored away in various places. There is a wonderful shop not too far from where I live that has plenty of vinyl albums of classical music. For a collectaholic, it's always tempting to pay a visit!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

My Stats:
Lost count years ago but well over 10,000 CD's.

Organization:
Still trying to organize it after moving 2 years ago, but too much else to do. What is out on shelves is by composer unless it's a performer or conductor set.

Cataloguing:
I do try to catalogue it at times in an Excel spreadsheet. I have each tab in the workbook as a separate composer and then the recording listed by Op. or title with the conductor, orchestra, soloists or performers, year, live or studio, record label, etc. but it's like trying to organize my collection, it will probably take me till my death to complete it and then it won't matter.

Selling:
I have sold off parts of it at times for different reasons. I have several hundred right now I want to sell because they are doubles of stuff I have purchased in newer big box sets. I've debated on putting some in the Classifieds on here but not sure how much interest there is here and shipping is the big killer. I would sell it all cheap, but the price of shipping is the biggest pain.

On Collecting:
Why do I collect? I like to hear different interpretations of works I enjoy, or I want to hear lots of recordings that a particular artist recorded because I like his or her interpretational style. I don't collect because I want to keep something because it might be worth money someday or something like that. I listen to everything I buy because I enjoy hearing music all the time.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Is my CD collection out of cotrol? Well no. It's very well organised in alphabetical order. The top racks contain roughly 1200 classical CDs that are arranged using the Penguin Guide system of ordering. I have a further 800 other CDs that are mainly rock but are very varied. I did have around 3000 CDs altogether but ive sold lots off along with thousands of vinyl albums. As I've said before, the majority of my music is digital in Lossless format (mostly FLAC) and on a 2TB hard drive that is almost full (and fully backed up). I also have another HD containing about 500GB of mp3 files (stuff not available in lossless). I have far more music than I could ever listen to but collect some things in high volumes (mainly Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann and Schubert symphony cycles). No doubt I'll have to upgrade to a larger HD next year.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Merl said:


> Penguin Guide system of ordering.


What, where, how?????


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Merl said:


> Penguin Guide system of ordering.


That's brilliant! I'll have to try that myself. I've probably done that to some extent already, just sub-consciously. (I have every Penguin guide ever published, and have used them as a reference for years.) But I have long needed to implement an ordering system consistently from one composer to the next. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

The problem for me, when filing CDs by composer, is how to file CDs with multiple composers.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tulse said:


> The problem for me, when filing CDs by composer, is how to file CDs with multiple composers.


Those you have to put in the more favored composer and put a placemarker in the other composer's folder or if it is electronic you can put a link to it in the other composers folder. It is better not to buy mixed sets like that but sometimes we are compelled by price or a particular piece that we want, and it just happens to be in a mixed set.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Back in 2008 I planned on leaving the US again and sold off my entire media library. I don't know how many cds and lps I had, but I brought in around US $12,000. So, a few, for sure. I promised myself that I would not let it get out of control again. Right now I'm probably around 250 cds. I really try to limit it to things I am sure I want to listen to repeatedly and not get caught in 'to complete the collection' mentalities.

My modest cd shelf:


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

eugeneonagain said:


> True enough. There was a time when I got about 75% of my music from there. Borrowed or sometimes withdrawn stocks of cassettes. I did a stint at the library too, so I had a discount membership.
> 
> It's been really downsized at the libraries since the internet bloomed, the only thing I borrow from there now (the music library) are the scores.
> 
> ...


I live outside of Portland, Oregon. I currently have 3 active county library cards (Multnomah, Washington, Clackamas). They all have inter-county library loan systems through an online database. Go to the website, pick a selection, place it 'on hold' and it will be shipped to your library of choice. Go pick the cds up at your convenience. Literally tens-of-thousands, if not more, of classical music cds. Everything is free. For example, the Clackamas system has *431* _Beethoven_ cds, *13* _Marc-André Hamelin_ cds.

The good old US of A has long since fallen behind the world in socialized education and healthcare; we're doing socialized media very well. Quick disclaimer: checking-out a cd from the library, ripping it, and keeping the data for personal use remains illegal and I am not advocating doing so.

Check out one of the websites: https://lincc.ent.sirsi.net/client/en_US/lincc/


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm glad I have just around 500 cd's and some 800 vinyl records. My room is filled enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Those you have to put in the more favored composer and put a placemarker in the other composer's folder or if it is electronic you can put a link to it in the other composers folder. It is better not to buy mixed sets like that but sometimes we are compelled by price or a particular piece that we want, and it just happens to be in a mixed set.


A placemarker or index card system is a good idea. My collection is split over LPs, cassettes, CDs / DVDs, box sets of composers and artists, digital mp3 and digital mp4 and with the further complication of multiple composers on a fair portion of the physical media.

Perhaps it isn't worth making the effort to classify them all, it could take as long as just digitising everything and holding them on an EHD. I may give up and just dip into the collection as I feel like. Either way, it is a pretty fine first world problem to have.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tulse said:


> A placemarker or index card system is a good idea. My collection is split over LPs, cassettes, CDs / DVDs, box sets of composers and artists, digital mp3 and digital mp4 and with the further complication of multiple composers on a fair portion of the physical media.
> 
> Perhaps it isn't worth making the effort to classify them all, it could take as long as just digitising everything and holding them on an EHD. I may give up and just dip into the collection as I feel like. Either way, it is a pretty fine first world problem to have.


A pretty fine first world and 21st century problem to have. Digitized music should be easy to find with a search function. I remember back in the 1970s, how would I have kept track of so much music, but back then I only had about 3 to 4 dozen lps and a fist full of 45s. Now it is sooooooo easy and relatively low cost to amass a huge collection of CDs or digital music.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2018)

Tulse said:


> The problem for me, when filing CDs by composer, is how to file CDs with multiple composers.


A complete nightmare.

I have one CD whose front cover lists Ravel first, but on the spine lists Debussy first. Frankly it's lucky it's not in the bin. 

(But I adore the music)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Tulse said:


> The problem for me, when filing CDs by composer, is how to file CDs with multiple composers.


The obvious solution here is to get multiple copies of the same disk, so that you can align it with each of the composer positions on your shelves.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Larkenfield said:


> Curiosity. Pleasure. Having music that reflects the entire range of human emotion and experience. Possessing beauty on demand. Curiosity, sense of adventure, the exploration of the vast unknown in sound.


I must echo that wholeheartedly.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I just told me wife that I am interested in buying a collection of Martinu symphonies (my mistake). Mrs Kivimees replied "You already have so many CDs. Even if you listened to one CD each day, it would take more than a year to listen to them all!" (No denying this fact). I explained that when I retire after a few more years, I'll be able to listen to much more than one CD each day. Mrs Kivimees said nothing, she just showed me her "You think so?" face. :lol:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> The obvious solution here is to get multiple copies of the same disk, so that you can align it with each of the composer positions on your shelves.


Oh, don't put ideas in my head!

The problem here is not restricted to large boxes but also to single CDs with the works of multiple composers. I have given up on all previous methods for filing these and gone with filing them under whichever composer's name is listed on the spine first. Fortunately that is the major or the two (or more) works on the CD for the most part, the minor works being the filler. Unfortunately, I often buy CDs for the filler!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Tulse said:


> The problem for me, when filing CDs by composer, is how to file CDs with multiple composers.


There's not a sonata by Lekeu on that CD of Ravel works...no, no, no, I'm afraid you must be mistaken...Guillaume who?


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I think I have about 2500 or so. They are ordered meticulously. With three major sections. Alphabetized by performer, alphabetized by composer, and then all my pop/rock/metal/R&B/*insert genre*; alphabetized by band name.

It should be noted that CDs only represent my music collection from 1986 to 2004 or so. I have an LP collection from the 70s, and ever since 2005 I have dealt exclusively in FLAC files. I currently have about 2.2 TBs of music, copied on two external hard drives, (I had a devastating loss of several hundred GBs of music in 2009), [back up everything!]


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> The obvious solution here is to get multiple copies of the same disk, so that you can align it with each of the composer positions on your shelves.


I found a solution to this, I made a section "artist" piano player / cello, at al and last orchestral works under conductor .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

If you keep a 'catalogue' (physical notes or computer), this is of course no issue. Just make a mark under e.g. Smetana that Vltava can be found under Dvorak, Symphony 9.

If you don't want to keep a catalogue, you could always insert a cardboard paper the size of a CD with such a note in between your (in this example) Smetana CD's.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

One problem with escalating CD collection in a small room is that of accessibility: with increasing age, you stand on something to get CDs out of the topmost rows, which has its own dangers. In the end, I succumbed and has just placed 1100 in a flac format on a music server - it took me six weeks to work out an efficient indexing system says I can find individual albums. I prepared an alphabetical catalogue for composers, using the Penguin system for multiple composers up to 4 names in each case; and a miscellaneous catalogue for collections and multi composer CDs. I'll see how this works out, after backing everything up once again on an external hard drive.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Tulse said:
> 
> 
> > The problem for me, when filing CDs by composer, is how to file CDs with multiple composers
> ...


That's what I do. When that's not possible, I log the recording against the composer of the longest work on the album.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've got an empty cd case, probably as a result of putting the disk in a different case temporarily out of laziness. Pretty sure it's in consequence of transporting music between home and car. This happened a few years ago, but I've deliberately avoided buying a replacement: it will be such a pleasant surprise if it ever turns up.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's a recent podcast on this subject:

https://www.thenexttrack.com/♫-episode-85-how-much-music-is-too-much/


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Blancrocher said:


> I've got an empty cd case, probably as a result of putting the disk in a different case temporarily *out of laziness.* .


This is something I can honestly say I have never done.

I am to anally retentive to do so.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Blancrocher said:


> I've got an empty cd case, probably as a result of putting the disk in a different case temporarily out of laziness. Pretty sure it's in consequence of transporting music between home and car. This happened a few years ago, but I've deliberately avoided buying a replacement: it will be such a pleasant surprise if it ever turns up.





eljr said:


> This is something I can honestly say I have never done.
> 
> I am to anally retentive to do so.


I've never had an empty CD case before, but moving discs between the house and the car I have opened a disc before to find the disc inside was in the wrong case. Thankfully it was a jazz CD and not a classical CD (the classical collection is many, many times larger than the jazz collection). I remember my anxiety level shot right up there, like not being able to put your hands on your debit card instantly.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> I've got an empty cd case, probably as a result of putting the disk in a different case temporarily out of laziness. Pretty sure it's in consequence of transporting music between home and car. This happened a few years ago, but I've deliberately avoided buying a replacement: it will be such a pleasant surprise if it ever turns up.


I have a 2-cd set of Bach's WTC Book 1 on the Sterling label. One of the discs disappeared about 3 years ago; found it last month. You have to have faith.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I have a 2-cd set of Bach's WTC Book 1 on the Sterling label. One of the discs disappeared about 3 years ago; found it last month. You have to have faith.


The surest way to find a lost CD is to buy another copy. The lost CD will then turn up within a few days of the arrival of its replacement.


----------



## Oakey (Nov 19, 2017)

eljr said:


> This is something I can honestly say I have never done.
> 
> I am to anally retentive to do so.


Same here  I had several friends who (back in the CD days, 90s) would have the wrong disc (or no disc at all) in virtually every case I opened to play when I was at their place, and also did not seem the least concerned about it (at a time when CDs were relatively pricy items).

Still, I have two cases without the disc myself... immediately got new ones of course from amazon marketplace (yet can't bring myself to throw the empty cases away in cases the discs turn up somewhere sometime, even after several years)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I knew a guy who would have CDs loose from the case and in the plastic door pocket of his car where surely they would roll around and get all banged up as he drove. Some people just have no concern I guess, or they think CDs are indestructible.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I knew a guy who would have CDs loose from the case and in the plastic door pocket of his car where surely they would roll around and get all banged up as he drove. Some people just have no concern I guess, or they think CDs are indestructible.


They probably not taking good care form themself either.


----------

